# Richtige Rahmengröße fürs Uncle Jimbo... Bitte um Rat!



## Zhen (3. September 2011)

Servus,

wie der Titel schon sagt brauch ich dringend eure Erfahrungswerte. Ich bin 186cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85. Feierabendrunden, technisches Bergab, kleinere Sprünge aber auch mal Touren bis 80km sollen drin sein. Denkt ihr, das lässt sich mit Rahmengröße m bewerkstelligen? Kann man den Sattel weit genug ausfahren?

Danke euch,
Zhen


----------



## TomRider (3. September 2011)

Wenn du wirklich wie du sagst längere Touren um die 80km fährst, wirst du mit einem "L" Rahmen erheblich mehr Spaß haben! Bei einem "M" Rahmen wird die Sitzplsition bei deiner Größe bzw. deiner Oberkörperlänge viel zu gedrungen und das Fahrgefühl ist dann auf längeren Touren unangenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (4. September 2011)

Rahmen L und Sattelstütze ohne Offset, dann passt's perfekt.  Hab fast die gleichen Körpermaße wie Du und komme mit L blendend zurecht.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2011)

ich habe bei gleicher größe 1,6 cm mehr schrittlänge und fahre "L"

da das jimbo ein etwas kürzeres oberrohr im vergleich zum granite chief hat, würde ich dir beim jimbo auch zu "L" raten

Cheers
George


----------



## Zhen (4. September 2011)

Ja, schonmal vielen Dank. Habe leider nur eins in "m" reserviert. Das lass ich mir jetzt wohl oder übel kommen und setz mich mal drauf. Wenns nicht passt muss es halt zurück gehen. Ist schon reichlich anstrengend, das richtige Bike bei beschränktem Budget zu finden >_<

greetz, Zhen


----------



## Jedisonic (5. September 2011)

Also meins ist in M. Bin 175cm bei 83cm Schrittlänge. Das komplette Gehäuse der Reverb ist ganz im Sitzrohr versenkt. Im ausgefahrenen Zustand kann ich bei 30% SAG am Heck beide Fußspitzen problemlos aufstellen. Demnach sollte dir L wohl passen.


----------



## Zhen (5. September 2011)

Gnaaa, hätt ich das mal früher recherchiert. Jetzt sind nur noch Modelle in Lave-Grey/Pearl-White da und die Combo gefällt mir ja schon eher nicht so :/ Jedenfalls besten Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Montanez (6. September 2011)

Ja definitiv L! Bei mir ähnlich. 185cm, 90cm SL. L geht super. bergauf wie bergab!


----------



## Zhen (8. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!
Hab gestern sogar vom Rose-Mitarbeiter das Gleiche gesagt bekommen. Leider haben die jetzt keine schwarzen Rahmen mehr. Deshalb hab ichs wohl oder übel wieder abbestellt :/ Doch kein neues Bike dieses Jahr...


----------

